# What animals have you run into on the beach?



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I've been fishing Sargent for 12 years now. I've ran into quite a few animals down there. Once around 3am, I was by myself sitting in my chair waiting for my rods to go off and somehow two cows snuck up behind me. They were about 20 feet away from me when one of them moo'ed and I soiled my pants. lol. Other animals I've run into:

1. An almost hairless possum (at least that's what it looked like) (Sargent)
2. Rattlesnake (many in Sargent)
3. Water moccasin (Sargent)
4. Hogs (Sargent)
5. Coyotes (Sargent and PINS)
6. Aligator (Matagorda Beach)
7. GIANT rats (in Guam)
8. other misc mice like critters (PINS)
9. Deer (PINS)

My original reason for posting this was to see if anyone has run into any big cat's on the beach. In January, I fished PINS and ran into, what appeared to be, a cat print about as big as my hand. When fishing Sargent 2 weeks ago, one of my team members got a flat on the beach and when he was changing his tire he claimed to have seen a few big cat prints. 

I guess my next question would be: Is this something that I need to be worried about? I've never run into a big cat before but doing on the beach when I am by myself makes me nervous.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

many years ago I was 20 miles east of rollover pass surf fishing alone, when something started tearing up the surf 50 yards from me, started to move towards it when i realized it was a gator. I got out of the water at that point.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Have seen all of the above (except hairless opossum) in Matagorda. Also Fox and Bobcat. Only seen one Bobcat in all my years of fishing there though.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

waltmeda said:


> I've been fishing Sargent for 12 years now. I've ran into quite a few animals down there. Once around 3am, I was by myself sitting in my chair waiting for my rods to go off and somehow two cows snuck up behind me. They were about 20 feet away from me when one of them moo'ed and I soiled my pants. lol. Other animals I've run into:
> 
> 1. An almost hairless possum (at least that's what it looked like) (Sargent)
> 2. Rattlesnake (many in Sargent)
> ...


I use to camp quite a bit on the beach and was invaded by ***** many times. Put all ice chests and food in the tent or you may end up hungry and thirsty. I tried multiple bungie cords on ice chests and I think I heard the ***** laughing as they ripped through and stole the food! Had a big **** try to come in the tent one night and he was not scared of us one bit. Bait buckets staked out in the water to keep shrimp alive will provide nice shrimp cocktails for the masked bandits as well.

www.solarscreenguys.com

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

well, there is this story in florida that is fairly recent so maybe that was the big pawprint?


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Unwelcomed Visitors on San Luis Beach*

A couple years ago I had my generator and lights on and my son and I were catching reds left and right . Then I noticed two headlights approaching very slow looking like a older vehicle . 
Since it was about 3 am and we were the only ones on the beach . I kept a eye on them and saw that they passed us up and headed towards the bridge . So , being the person I am I let my son have fun reeling in all the redfish he could While I stayed on Guard duty !
Well just like expected they killed their lights and came back towards us thinking I guess we were occupied with those pesky reds .Well when they got close enough to us with their lights off . I killed my generator and gave them a friendly invite in the dark to join us . They declined and hauled butt with their lights on now ! I know it was dark but they could of followed my laser sight to come on over . These animals were up to no good but I think they they realized that lazer they saw beaming into their cab of their hooptie van was not a laser pointer and declined to join our fishing frenzy . Those animals are worse than any four legged animal you may encounter on the beach .Always stay alert guys !


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

troutalex33 said:


> A couple years ago I had my generator and lights on and my son and I were catching reds left and right . Then I noticed two headlights approaching very slow looking like a older vehicle .
> Since it was about 3 am and we were the only ones on the beach . I kept a eye on them and saw that they passed us up and headed towards the bridge . So , being the person I am I let my son have fun reeling in all the redfish he could While I stayed on Guard duty !
> Well just like expected they killed their lights and came back towards us thinking I guess we were occupied with those pesky reds .Well when they got close enough to us with their lights off . I killed my generator and gave them a friendly invite in the dark to join us . They declined and hauled butt with their lights on now ! I know it was dark but they could of followed my laser sight to come on over . These animals were up to no good but I think they they realized that lazer they saw beaming into their cab of their hooptie van was not a laser pointer and declined to join our fishing frenzy . Those animals are worse than any four legged animal you may encounter on the beach .Always stay alert guys !


Good job!

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Racoons, cows, coyotes, rattle snakes, beach mice, deer, drunk/naked people, pirates, the chupacabra, Indians and the Turtle Patrol.


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

Two gators mating, the volume and noises are unbelievable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

try to document the cat prints next time, I know there is a debate whether or not there are lion(s) on PINS... the concensus seem to be that NO, there are not lions there and I know of no actual sightings. Although a friend took pics of prints a few years back

my best beach critter was jumping a BADGER at the 36mm of PINS a few years back


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

I've seen many a beached whale in my lifetime. :headknock


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

I've been running around the wild parts of Texas for 37 years. The only live badger I've ever seen was walking down the beach at PINS in the middle of a bright summer day. I'll never forget it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Don't worry about BIG Cats. They will sneak up on ya without you even knowing it. It will be over quickly. LOL!


----------

